# Beastars WTF are you doing furries?



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2019)

I have to agree with this guy. I knew a long time ago about beastars and was surprised not many furries were talking about this manga or hyping it up. Why aren't furries hyping this shit up. It has everything you guys are into and more. D:

And now the anime is coming out which i can't wait for it to come out.






Now get out there and do your jorbs. >:I

New preview came out. 






In Japanese, but atleast you can watch the animation.


----------



## Faexie (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the popularity is going to explode once the anime comes out. There are way more anime fans than manga fans after all


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 21, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I think the popularity is going to explode once the anime comes out. There are way more anime fans than manga fans after all




Thats true but I hope the anime does spark a huge interest.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 21, 2019)

Second teaser trailer came out with a bit more animation.


----------



## Faexie (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't wait! It looks so good!


----------



## Yav (Mar 21, 2019)

Seems interesting, might check it out when it's released.


----------



## luffy (Mar 21, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> wait a minute... is it CGI?
> 
> View attachment 57599


I hope not, I can't watch CGI anime lol


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice! This looks very very promising, but I have to agree with Vitaly, the use of CGI worries me. 
Let's hope the staff behind this project knows how to utilize CGI and can actually communicate with each other, I don't want another Berserk 2016 incident


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 21, 2019)

Beastars seems neat enough; I kinda like how the anime looks, as much as I'm disappointed that its CG.
Its always bugged me though; I find the manga's art to be a bit unappealing looking. Beastars' popularity frustrates me in the anime/manga community because other, what I would call higher quality furry manga, exist and yet are thrown in the dust. Pandemonium: Wizard Village and Flower Knight Dakini for examples. I adore those works but they get almost no attention, yet Beastars gets a comparatively huge amount of love in the manga community. Left me a tad salty.

I will say though Beastars has some hilarious writing.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Come on guys CGI anime isn't that bad, Idk why people rag on it so much. The whole "Ew CGI" was why so many great shows like Ajin: demihuman and Land of the Lustrous were just glanced over. Those shows were really great, and they had even better CGI than any Roosterteeth show I've seen. :/


----------



## m0rgenRequiem (Mar 24, 2019)

Beasters is SO good, binged it all in a day. I can't even blame the CGI direction, there are so many characters with complicated horns + complex mouth movements that I can't even blame it. I just hope it doesn't lose the feeling of the manga, it'd be a shame...
Good news is, it's the same studio that did Land of the Lustrous, so it should be good!



Battlechili said:


> Beastars seems neat enough; I kinda like how the anime looks, as much as I'm disappointed that its CG.
> Its always bugged me though; I find the manga's art to be a bit unappealing looking. Beastars' popularity frustrates me in the anime/manga community because other, what I would call higher quality furry manga, exist and yet are thrown in the dust. Pandemonium: Wizard Village and Flower Knight Dakini for examples. I adore those works but they get almost no attention, yet Beastars gets a comparatively huge amount of love in the manga community. Left me a tad salty.
> 
> I will say though Beastars has some hilarious writing.



Do you know of any more anthro manga? I'm trying to look for all the furry manga I can find, so these two titles are a great start... :'p


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2019)

no foxes its boring


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 24, 2019)

To me it's always a bit scary me to hear a character's voice for the first time becouse if it doesn't fit well the anime/movie loses a lot of value


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 24, 2019)

hmm something interesting,might wanna check this out


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2019)

I need to see some bears


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 24, 2019)

CG anime....




When you play IS-2 with incompetent team mates in Warthunder.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 24, 2019)

Just found out that a Christian bookstore near me is selling the Beastars manga alongside Berserk and Made in abyss.
What a time to be alive


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 24, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Just found out that a Christian bookstore near me is selling the Beastars manga alongside Berserk and Made in abyss.
> What a time to be alive


Does that mean your bookstore has the power of god and manga on its side?


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 25, 2019)

This looks fucking sick, dude. I can't wait. It actually looks really well done.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 25, 2019)

This manga is damn good


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 26, 2019)

Someone actually told me about this manga and send me a link to the first chapter, it's really cool, if there is an anime coming out, I'd like to see it too and I think that's when the popularity will start to peak as well. A lotta people would rather chill n watch stuff than sit n read stuff. But this is a great manga. I'm not a fan of Anime or nothin, but I dig this.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2019)

m0rgenRequiem said:


> Do you know of any more anthro manga? I'm trying to look for all the furry manga I can find, so these two titles are a great start... :'p


Sure!
The Wize Wize Beasts of the Wizarding Wizdoms and Gregory Horror Show: Another World


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

Beastars? This is the first thing since I can’t remember what it was that I would feel physical symptoms of withdrawal as I wait for the next installment. I wish viz media would hurry up so I can buy the hard copies in my country


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

Shadowprints said:


> Someone actually told me about this manga and send me a link to the first chapter, it's really cool, if there is an anime coming out, I'd like to see it too and I think that's when the popularity will start to peak as well. A lotta people would rather chill n watch stuff than sit n read stuff. But this is a great manga. I'm not a fan of Anime or nothin, but I dig this.



There is. It’s should be coming to Netflix in 2020


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 28, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> There is. It’s should be coming to Netflix in 2020


That's not too far away, cool dawg


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

Shadowprints said:


> That's not too far away, cool dawg


Yes, as the seconds grind by like centuries..


----------



## Alison Savros (Mar 29, 2019)

Because, how can I hype for something that I didn't even know existed until just now?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 25, 2019)

Here is the first preview with 9:43 mins of animation. Its in japanese, but atleast you can enjoy the animation.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

I, for one, am very excited to see Beastars come to life. I don't mind the CGI so much because it looks clean, and it's easier to animate the characters faster. The only thing that I hope that they get right is that one scene of Legosi realizing his feelings towards Haru. To me, that is one of the best drawings in the manga. So I hope that they don't screw it up. I wish for all the cast of production peeps the best of luck!


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 1, 2019)

Bloodhowl said:


> Here is the first preview with 9:43 mins of animation. Its in japanese, but atleast you can enjoy the animation.


I was initially skeptical of the CGI but this sold me on it.
I love the characters' facial expressions!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Because, how can I hype for something that I didn't even know existed until just now?


Is there a subtitled or dubbed version of this?


----------



## Alison Savros (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Is there a subtitled or dubbed version of this?


I don't know.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> I don't know.


Ok.  I'll try to find out, and thanks for replying.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Is there a subtitled or dubbed version of this?



It would more likely be subbed since it's new and just came out.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> It would more likely be subbed since it's new and just came out.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 19, 2019)

Bloodhowl said:


> I have to agree with this guy. I knew a long time ago about beastars and was surprised not many furries were talking about this manga or hyping it up. Why aren't furries hyping this shit up. It has everything you guys are into and more. D:
> 
> And now the anime is coming out which i can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> ...


video is not working ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 19, 2019)

Bloodhowl said:


> I have to agree with this guy. I knew a long time ago about beastars and was surprised not many furries were talking about this manga or hyping it up. Why aren't furries hyping this shit up. It has everything you guys are into and more. D:
> 
> And now the anime is coming out which i can't wait for it to come out.
> 
> ...


this video is  not working


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 22, 2019)

Is it me or do the characters of this come off as really unique?
Legosi, Haru, and Louis all seem to have a decent bit of complexity to them. At first i was confused as to how I was supposed to take Louis for instance but I've come to the conclusion that he just is who he is; he's strong and full of pride, a tad bold, and yet caring for others all the same. But he's ferocious when people get in the way of his goals. At first I thought he would be a sort of antagonist but he's just a complex character. Legosi and Haru also seem to carry this, both in how Haru handles herself, how people treat her, and the incident where 



Spoiler



Legosi nearly murdered her


. Its really interesting.

Also the ending of episode 2 was very OwO.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 27, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> this video is  not working


which video? I checked all three and they seem to be working.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)

Bloodhowl said:


> which video? I checked all three and they seem to be working.


ok now it is working


----------



## FeatherStream09 (Oct 27, 2019)

hmm as a new guy i can give this a shot :3


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

I only started it recently myself but I'd still recommend it even if you aren't a furry. It's genuinely really good!


----------



## Rassah (Dec 16, 2019)

Yep, this was amazing. One of the best series I've seen, and not just because it's all furries. Can't wait for the finale this week.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2019)

Beastars is shocking because it's an anime that isn't insufferable which I find exceedingly rare these days.
I never feel annoyed at all when watching it and it's hard for me to even nitpick. I just fully enjoy every minute of each character's screen time. Even Louis, a character archetype I normally hate (the fucking idol prodigy everyone wants to be/bone), but I find him a riveting, nuanced character that isn't hopelessly predictable like similar characters. I like that Haru isn't some vulnerable, squealing waifu garbage (despite episode 9's events). And for a CG anime it actually is animated extremely well. In my opinion, better than most others. Characters constantly express themselves through body language. Shit isn't cheaply looped or sustained for 20 seconds. Characters enunciate and show some real facial expression during conversation beyond anime's typical, binary ass ":l  :l ". It gets the little nagging things right that really help round out characters as actual people with personalities.

Also, freshest intro I've seen from an anime in 20 years.


----------



## cerisebio (Dec 17, 2019)

So the more episodes I watch, the more I absolutely love Beastars

Everything’s good in it: the characters are all nuanced, the story and world building are compelling, the animation and ost are flawless

It’s much darker than I expected, so it’s definitely not family friendly


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208245448579993605


----------



## cerisebio (Dec 25, 2019)

They announced a season 2!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209880291092783104


----------



## Faexie (Dec 26, 2019)

Tbh this show really gains from being CG rather than loosing anything. That's what's great about studio Orange, they don't do cheap tricks to try and make is look like 2d anime: no silly lower framerate, not limiting the animation but using every bit of body language they can instead... Though I've noticed that they made some minor characters in 2D and it didn't look good.

And of course characters are very complex. The world is super interesting too, though I wonder how predators and prey ended up living together if their instincts are still there... It's everything Zootopia wished it could have achieved and more though!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 26, 2019)

What are we doing!??! Well furry doesn't equal good to everyone.. i imagine it's good but i still don't think it's my type of show i want to really watch- so that's what I'm doin- now ima go back to binging the real best show, Avatar the last airbender <3


----------



## cerisebio (Dec 27, 2019)

This 1st season was absolutely flawless from start to finish, I can’t wait for the second one!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2019)

That last episode was subdued but powerful. What a complex love story this show is.
The ups and downs. The internal conflict. The love triangles. It's a messy ride as a young adult figuring out what you want and why. This show really paints a more realistic picture of what those growing pains are like than most anime I've ever seen that attempt it despite it's animal theming.



Bluefiremark II said:


> What are we doing!??! Well furry doesn't equal good to everyone.. i imagine it's good but i still don't think it's my type of show i want to really watch- so that's what I'm doin- now ima go back to binging the real best show, Avatar the last airbender <3



O...K....


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 4, 2020)

I saw a couple of episodes but can't stand Legosi.

I get that some people like the brooding anti-hero characters, but I just find him annoying.


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2020)

Have not watched much anime but maybe I'll give this a go. Is it funny? I always like a good mix of humor and seriousness, and a fair dose of cuteness. : )


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 4, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> That last episode was subdued but powerful. What a complex love story this show is.
> The ups and downs. The internal conflict. The love triangles. It's a messy ride as a young adult figuring out what you want and why. This show really paints a more realistic picture of what those growing pains are like than most anime I've ever seen that attempt it despite it's animal theming.
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I saw a couple of episodes but can't stand Legosi.
> 
> I get that some people like the brooding anti-hero characters, but I just find him annoying.



I'm not sure where you're getting brooding Or anti hero. He's more just a big, self conscious, awkward teenager put into complicated situations that force him to grow up faster than he's comfortable with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221116456206815232


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 26, 2020)

I have yet to finish the first season, but the few episodes I have seen are amazing.

Also, the opening is a neat banger of a song.


----------



## Tenné (Mar 23, 2020)

Just watched the first season thing after a non-furry friend asked me for my opinion about it. I’m still unsure how to feel towards the whole Zootopia-but-for-adults thing. Not a big fan of the rapey protagonist that we’re supposed to be rooting for either. But the furryness is so darn on point. Looking forward to the next season.

I’m normie, I watch instead of read. Pls don’t hurt ;w;


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 23, 2020)

I just started watching it on Netfliccxks ... not sure how I feel yet


----------



## Breyo (Mar 23, 2020)

I finished the first season and I actually really enjoyed it! I don't even watch anime, either! I think the only past experience I've had with anime/anime-esque media is Code Vein (video game) and very little dragon ball z (if that counts, I think it does) when I was little. I can't wait for season 2! Also, I love the intro song that plays at the beginning of each episode. Very catchy


----------



## Tyno (Mar 23, 2020)

It's a strategic plan to convert the weebs into furries.


----------



## Breyo (Mar 23, 2020)

Tyno said:


> It's a strategic plan to convert the weebs into furries.


Ha! I wouldn't doubt it! It seems like they're already on their way, what with those cat girls that you see everywhere in games like vr chat and the like XD


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I saw a couple of episodes but can't stand Legosi.
> 
> I get that some people like the brooding anti-hero characters, but I just find him annoying.





Tenné said:


> Just watched the first season thing after a non-furry friend asked me for my opinion about it. I’m still unsure how to feel towards the whole Zootopia-but-for-adults thing. Not a big fan of the rapey protagonist that we’re supposed to be rooting for either. But the furryness is so darn on point.



Ah-ha! I feel less alone, now! 

Likewise, the main character doesn't do anything for me. The show is OK, but I was hoping for a bit more humor. It's a bit too leaden, stiff and serious for my tastes, and the animation has a rather wooden feel to it. Many of the characters are nicely drawn, and the background art is certainly rich and detailed; it just doesn't do much for me as far as the characters and dialog go.

I’m normie, I watch cartoons instead of anime. Pls don’t hurt ;w;


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

Alright, so I finally got a chance to watch the anime--

I am pleasantly surprised by this anime. Not to mention the intro gives me strong Cowboy Bebop vibes with it's music, and I really appreciation the mixed animation styles in general. Pleasant for the eyes, good art, good job-

What is the most surprising to me is the treatment of the female characters? Anime is usually shit about this, but they do an excellent job. They don't quite pass the bishtel(sp) test, but their feelings and backstories are respected. They also just feel like real characters to me, especially Haru. She's just so done. Honey, don't I know it~~. 
Though, I honestly feel like ya wolf boy... I have the same feelings about bahn-mi sandwiches, bro. This might not....


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

i can already hear the rumbling of the planet sized meteor of porn that is going to hit the internet like the fist of an angry god


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i can already hear the rumbling of the planet sized meteor of porn that is going to hit the internet like the fist of an angry god


Really?
That happens for any sort of content. Even content thats not even supposed to be sexual.


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

I haven't finished it yet, but I'm so in love with this show. I actually didn't see myself enjoying it as much as I am, since contrary to popular belief, I'm not a huge fan of anthropomorphic media outside of the older cartoons from the 80's and 90's era. 

To start with, I have to give Percy credit here because I too had major Cowboy Bebop flashbacks from the opening. It's got that beautiful jazz mixed in with a grunge art style and absolutely stunning cinematography to cap it off. 

The actual show's art threw me off at first, but I quickly got used to it and even began to love it the more I watched how the characters moved and interacted with each other. By using the semi-3D elements that they did, movements became equally fluid and heavier, as if everything had a real impact that could be felt - over most 2D Animation that can come across as weightless and airy in dynamic, this show was grounded, which is perfect considering the darker tones and messages that it holds.

I'm very likely to read the manga after I finish the anime just to see if there's more to the story. I really can't recommend this one enough, guys!


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> I haven't finished it yet, but I'm so in love with this show. I actually didn't see myself enjoying it as much as I am, since contrary to popular belief, I'm not a huge fan of anthropomorphic media outside of the older cartoons from the 80's and 90's era.



--I too don't really look at any thing after the 2000s.

But Beaststars kind of gives me that vibe...? Other than the obvious technology/animation advancements, this anime feels misplaced in this era.

To add, I do appreciate that they take the whole Zootopia thing to it's logical conclusion and it becomes the tension in this story.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm late to this but I just finished Beastars! Holy cow I didn't expect it to go where it did. Way more drama filled than I initially expected. The world of the show is really interesting and Legoshi is a wonderfully relatable character. Don't really like how the Netflix translation calls Louis "Rouis" but that's a small nitpick. Those last three episodes were intense. 

Also I know the CGI is a bit of a controversial point among anime fans but I really dug how much motion there is in the show. Little hand and body movements that normally wouldn't be shown in anime are animated and it helps make these characters feel that much more real. I loved it! Can't wait for the 2nd season. Some people seem to think the person shown in the last few seconds of the show was 



Spoiler



Louis returning


 but I have my doubts; Legoshi didn't seem surprised enough and the only character seen using some kind of "drugs" was the tiger guy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2020)

Watched the first season. Honestly, it just comes across as more fetish material for the fandom to me. A wolf with a vore fetish and interspecies relationships. The art style and story is okay (nothing new), but I've seen better.


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Didn't look that interesting to me, found the style quite strange as well, each to their own I guess


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i can already hear the rumbling of the planet sized meteor of porn that is going to hit the internet like the fist of an angry god



Testing this on the FA mainsite, I'd say you're right.

The most humorous results for 'Legosi'

1. Legosi inflation art. He's so thin, it seemed especially funny, but certain furries will inflate anything.

2. Legosi tickle torture. Given nobody on this show seems to laugh or smile, it had a wonderful irony 

3. Legosi diaper. Well...

...I'm sure the meteor is just going to get bigger, and bigger, and bigger...


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 11, 2020)

I binged the entire anime and manga (so far) in a week. I love it, especially the manga, as the story gets waaaay better after the first "arc."


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 11, 2020)

I watched the whole anime in a day, still haven't touched the manga, because I'm an uncultured swine who doesn't do much reading. Probably should get on that since the anime was so great and I just want more beastars...


----------



## Zinogirl (May 6, 2020)

Tbh im really stoked that this is Paru debut as a mangaka,  shes the daughter of the creator of Baki the Grappler! Funfact, she wears this chicken mask to public events rather than showing her face. I think she does it to avoid receiving attention for her looks.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 6, 2020)

I gotta watch this anime


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 11, 2020)

I wasn't expecting to like Beastars but I decided to watch it with an open mind, now I have to say that I'm so glad I did!

Juno is my fav so far! She's smart, terrifying, and adorable all wrapped into one!


----------



## Auxil (May 14, 2020)

I just watched the anime! It was so enjoyable and I love every character.... *sighs* except Legosi who just reminds me of every emotionally unintelligent, blockheaded, well-intentioned guy I've ever known in real life. He's somehow realistic and it drives me absolutely up the wall. (Especially because he's so cute outside of that.)

By the way, does anyone know how the naming conventions work? I saw some characters of the same species have names with similar vibes, but I didn't keep track enough to spot a real pattern.


----------



## Bink (May 14, 2020)

Im not big into anime, and the art style for the manga/anime is a little off-putting to me.. but I'll be damned if I didn't literally rewatch this 3-4 times over after finishing it the first time.
GREAT story, love the drama.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Pardon my anecdotal words but everyone I knew had been talking about it but ever since Zootopia and other media starting making anthro more "mainstream" people getting into it or looking in from the outside started acting like they "discovered" it. And I'm thinking, where have you been?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Pardon my anecdotal words but everyone I knew had been talking about it but ever since Zootopia and other media starting making anthro more "mainstream" people getting into it or looking in from the outside started acting like they "discovered" it. And I'm thinking, where have you been?



On the flip side, I have never read a manga, but I may discover it with the Beastars series.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Zinogirl said:


> Tbh im really stoked that this is Paru debut as a mangaka,  shes the daughter of the creator of Baki the Grappler! Funfact, she wears this chicken mask to public events rather than showing her face. I think she does it to avoid receiving attention for her looks.


I didn't know that! I LOVE the Grappler Baki series!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 27, 2020)

I watched the first season with my roommate recently. I enjoyed it for what it was, but honestly, it was incredibly boring at times and some of the situations the main characters got themselves in made no sense. The internal monologues were way too frequent in the final episodes.


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I watched the first season with my roommate recently. I enjoyed it for what it was, but honestly, it was incredibly boring at times and some of the situations the main characters got themselves in made no sense. The internal monologues were way too frequent in the final episodes.


I agree, some things don't translate to well to animation from manga unless they do some serious editing/rewriting.


----------



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

I'm so hyped for season 2 even though everything's been delayed by the pandemic. I was surprised by how much I loved Beastars as drama/romance isn't usually my thing.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 7, 2020)

i love the show ! !! i cant wait for season 2 to come out !! ^^ one of the reasons why i became a furry in the first place XD


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 7, 2020)

I never watched this show, but I might give it a shot. Anime shows for me, unless its really popular, I watch them and then, I lose interest after the first episode even though its a good anime. Beastars does looks really good, so I will try and watch the whole thing if I can.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 10, 2020)

I didn't mind it.  Legosi is funnier if you imagine all his internal monologues taking place in real time, while Haru's there thinking: What's wrong with this guy?!

Though there's a few bits that are eye-rolly - red deer are much larger than wolves iRL, rabbits don't actually instinctively push themselves into predator's mouths, etc...

The music's great.


----------

